# Https://www.scorelive.london/



## JF7 (Jan 25, 2020)

Film Scoring Competition | ScoreLive Competition


ScoreLive Competition presents our amazing Film Scoring Competitions to challenge composers with brilliant movie cues and free compositions. Award winning judges, Oscar winning/nominated movies, fantastic prizes




www.scorelive.london


----------

